# Menzerna Endless Shine Detailer



## WHIZZER

Another good review from Yetizone 


yetizone said:


> *What is it..?*
> 
> Into an already busy market comes another new quick detailer / spray sealant. Menzerna: Endless Shine Quick Detailer Spray.
> 
> 
> 
> In detail from the manufacturer...
> 
> _"The new "Endless Shine" quick detailing spray from Menzerna guarantees a perfect deep gloss, perceptibly smoother surfaces and long- lasting protection against environmental influences. The spray can be used after a car wash, after polishing and to remove minor dirt from all coated surfaces. The field of application is varied: Coated surfaces, glass, plastic, rubber, aluminium or copper, "Endless Shine" renews all surfaces quickly and effectively.
> 
> After application, water beads off the high- gloss surface entirely and the adhesion of dirt is prevented. This "energiser" is also a good choice for car dealerships whose vehicles have to radiate with a new shine on the sales floor, quickly and easily.
> 
> When it comes to gloss and lasting protection, "Endless Shine" is clearly superior to conventional products. It is an important addition to the Menzerna range of polishes. The quick-drying detailing spray does not require the addition of waxes and fillers, and is extremely easy to use: Spray the surface with the high-quality spray head and wipe with a micro fibre cloth."_
> 
> *What does it bring to the marketplace and what is it like..?*
> 
> Ease of use, slick finish and deep gloss shine. A liquid QD with a consistency slightly heavier than the usual QD, but not as viscous as some spray sealants. Slightly milky in appearance with a nondescript light chemical odour. Can be used on any surface.
> 
> *How much & quantity available..?*
> 
> Price: £14.95 per bottle. Currently only available in 500ML bottles.
> 
> *How easy it to use..?*
> 
> Quite simply, its very easy to use! As such, it shows up some of the temperature / no direct sunlight / under & over application compromises of some well known spray QD sealants.
> 
> Used in the following conditions to test the limits of the alleged ease of use: Direct sunlight, heavily over applied, left on the panel too long, applied to wet / damp panels and of course removed straight away etc. Though I've not been able to test application above 15 C˚ as yet due to the time of year
> 
> No streaking or marking whatsoever so far, even after letting it dry (indoors) on a test panel for 30 minutes. Applied to black paint exclusively which of course is merciless at showing up hazing or smears.
> 
> QD sprayed onto the surface, then spread with a MF cloth (or pad), flipped and lightly buffed. It doesn't flash off too quickly so allows an unhurried work time. Very easy to remove and certainly does not in any way require heavy or prolonged buffing - a definite plus for more vulnerable paint finishes. The QD was able to remove some light, post wash shampoo / water marks that were missed when the car was dried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this instance, Menzerna ES was sprayed and left to dry for around 30 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> And then buffed, leaving not a streak in sight...
> 
> 
> 
> *What about the finish and durability..?*
> 
> The QD achieves a slick finish and gives a deep wet glossy appearance. It didn't add to the finish significantly (as the car was recently machine polished), but it certainly left the just waxed / sealed appearance that is always most welcome. Worked quite well on plastic and trim, refreshing the depth of black / grey plastic and leaving a light sheen.
> 
> Durability is yet untested, but I'm not expecting a miracle product in terms of longevity. This product is a QD with some protection rather than a fully blown LSP sealant in its own right. I'd be happy if It lasted about a month or two.
> 
> 
> 
> *How does it compare to the competition..?*
> 
> Very well indeed as the ease of use was a significant stand out feature, compared to some of the competing brands who's products can streak when over applied etc.
> 
> In protection against the elements alone, water repellency is up there with the very best, effecting tight water beading and efficient sheeting when rinsing. Not quite as tight beading as the (?) market leader, Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer, but still very good indeed. So how does it compare to 'the elephant in the room' BSD? In brief very well, outlined are the areas which in my opinion, each QD variant marginally leads the other..
> 
> Finish & Gloss: Menzerna ES
> Application: Menzerna ES
> Slick Finish: Menzerna ES
> Keeping the car clean: Equally as good as each other.
> Water repellency: Sonax BSD
> Odour: Sonax BSD
> Price: Sonax BSD 750ML at £12.90 betters Menzerna ES 500ML at £14.9
> 
> So as a quick fun test to compare both QD's water behaviour I divided a line down the middle of the car. Sonax BSD on the RHS and Menzerna ES on the LHS (same on the vertical panels). For clarity, the vehicle base LSP's are coatings: ArtDeSine Keegan & Sicko. For reference, Sicko gives a deep lustrous finish but its lotus effect is only average at best, and any beading has tailed off significantly. Now I am aware that an accurate test would employ clean, freshly prepared panels, but more often than not, these QD sealants are used as LSP maintenance products to freshen up weather proofing or to revive a little in-between LSP application bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As can be clearly seen, the hydrophobic qualities of each sealant are pronounced - tight water beading with only a little difference between them. Looking closely, the Sonax BSD beads are slightly taller and rounder, but tend to settle more on the surface. The Endless Shine beading is a little flatter but readily runs off the panel more efficiently. Splitting hairs as there is very little real world difference between the two
> 
> 
> 
> Its a similar story on the front end too
> 
> 
> 
> *Would I buy it again..?*
> 
> Without doubt, yes.
> 
> *Pros..?*
> 
> Its obvious that Menzerna have looked long and hard at similar spray detailers and have concluded that ease of use should be a leading quality of Endless Shine, contrasting where competing products can sometimes be compromised by certain application procedures or environmental conditions, here, Endless Shine excels my opinion.
> 
> *Cons..?*
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the nondescript chemical odour (non offensive), it could do with a pleasant scent added to enhance the enjoyment when used. The price isn't as good a value as something like BSD, and its also not available in larger volumes (to date).
> 
> *Conclusion.*
> 
> Very easy to use, leaves a superb slick, glossy wet look finish, quite good value for money (for ease of use alone) and so one of my favourite new products of 2014 in fact. Highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar

And if anyone needs any we have plenty in stock :thumb:


----------

